
How to evaluate a Startup idea? - sergiutruta
http://www.sergiutruta.com/2007/05/06/how-to-evaluate-a-startup-idea/
======
coolnewtoy
At the very end of this address to Stanford students in the Q & A section,
Janice Fraser of Adaptive Path talks about "Intrapreneurial" ventures, where
she and her partners of an existing company evaluate ideas for a new business
direction.

She and her partners created a list of gating criteria, by which she means
"how will we know if this is the right venture for us?"

Their list included:

\- something that would catch on virally

\- redefining a category based on a user experience challenge, because we are
a user experience firm

\- solid revenue model

\- relevance to our ecosystem

<http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1561>

I think the gating criteria themselves are probably specific to the partners
and their skills and passions, but the concept that you get the team first,
come up with a whole bunch of ideas and throw out 95% of them based on
specific, well-thought-out criteria, is a good one.

------
sergiutruta
When you come-up with an idea for a startup, how do you evaluate it? How do
you conclude that it's good, that it has potential to become a good service?
Let me know what you think about the criteria I've described into this short
article.

------
felipe
Here is a previous news.yc post on a related subject:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=13035>

------
sergiutruta
thanks for the link. felipe wrote down a criteria, but he only refers to new
ideas. not all businesses start from new ideas. hey, when Google started,
there were a lot of search engines available, right? :)

